

Iceland, Volcanoes and Data Centers - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/04/15/iceland-volcanoes-and-data-centers/

======
patio11
Much like Japan and earthquakes, the fact that there is a well-functioning
post-industrial economy on the island should suggest to you that the
environmental problems are perhaps less pressing than you might assume from
two minutes of reading this week's newspaper headlines.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Yeah, just make the technology to cope with it. Many of Japan's buildings are
earthquake-resistant. Active volcano nearby? Invent ash-resistant datacenter
equipment.

